

Revoked peer SSL certificate for *.php.net - testing12341234
https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=bugs.php.net&hideResults=on

======
testing12341234
It looks like the SSL certificate currently being served has been revoked. For
me, it's blocked in FF, but allowed in Chrome.

Does anyone know if this is related to them moving php.net to new servers
after the earlier malware attack?

~~~
testing12341234
Actually, after further review, it looks like the issue is with a revoked
intermediate certificate that is sent along in the chain. It still causes
issues in FF, but at least it's not directly with the PHP.net certificate.

